# Ribs, chicken & smoked queso



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

First, I’d like to apologize to the mods for placing this in the general category; wasn’t sure where best to put it.
But today I started up at about 9am.  Fired the fatboy up with lump charcoal and pecan wood.  St Louis spares & chicken for a few clients, and smoked queso for us to enjoy while cooking.







6 really nice racks. I used mustard as a base; and two rubs: ribnoxious and Malcom Reed the bbq rub.





on the top rack of the fatboy. They cooked so nice and evenly, I hardly had to even move them. Plan was to sauce 5 racks and leave one rack dry.





ok here’s the queso.  It’s a conglomeration of recipes floating around the Internet right now.   I used a block of velveeta, one pack of philly cream cheese, one red bell pepper,1/4 red onion, jimmy dean hot sausage, ground burger, Cilantro, mezzetta hot jalapeños,two cans of rotel and a can of cream of mushroom.  I ran this at 250 for about 2.5 hours, stirring often.  This stuff is really good!!







Added to the party two whole spatchcock chickens.  I brined them overnight, then rinsed, patted dry and let them sit overnight, uncovered in the fridge (

 chef jimmyj
 ). The next morning I rubbed them down with evoo, and rubbed them with chupacabra cluckalicious rub.  Bumped temps to about 275 (so they ran about 300+ on the top rack at the hottest part).   Chicken took right at 3 hours to make.





queso starting to look good!!







got the ribs nice and glazed. I’ve been using the Blues Hog sauces. I mixed several together today. Came out great as usual. Honestly, it’s hard for me to tell a difference with a lot of sauces, once they hit the meat, glaze up and get some smoke. Regardless, sweet, savory, smoky and sticky. Just the way I like them.










queso is ready to go!  Fantastic, will defintely do again.  Fortunately I didn’t get too much of this, but I could have made myself sick on it!!





This was the only chicken pick I got. Kinda poor. But it sure was good and juicy. And the skin was nice and crispy.





Ribs ready for a wrap and rest. We only got to eat off of one half rack. I got maybe two or three bites, but they came out so great!





Nice little smoke ring.  Super juicy and bite thru tender.  Nothing but naked bones left!!
Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice cook! I'm gonna have to Try the queso! That stuff sounds amazing!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice cook !!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Nice cook! I'm gonna have to Try the queso! That stuff sounds amazing!


Thanks Sow!  Man I tell ya, it’s some good stuff!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Nice cook !!


Thanks Jax!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 13, 2020)

Man that looks great. May have to try the queso but sub in some chorizo instead of the bfast sausage


----------



## JCAP (Jun 13, 2020)

That all looks awesome. Never thought about queso this way but might have to try it!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

JCAP said:


> That all looks awesome. Never thought about queso this way but might have to try it!


JCAP, me either!   But it’s been showing up all over the Internet lately.  I had to try it.


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice cook! I’m a pretty big fan of the smoked queso. Is The BBQ rub by Malcom Reed any good? Been thinking about getting some just haven’t got around to it yet.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Nice cook! I’m a pretty big fan of the smoked queso. Is The BBQ rub by Malcom Reed any good? Been thinking about getting some just haven’t got around to it yet.


I love it.  I’ve been using it for years.   I love the color it gives my ribs.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 13, 2020)

That queso  looks amazing!!! Have to agree with the chorizo comment. I would switch that and then eat the whole thing... With the wife's help!


----------



## phatbac (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice looking cook...sounds like a cook posted on Facebook....;) glad to see the thread! keep it up!

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Smkryng (Jun 13, 2020)

73saint said:


> I love it.  I’ve been using it for years.   I love the color it gives my ribs.


I had a feeling it was probably pretty good stuff. Any of Malcolm Reeds recipes I’ve tried have been good, I thought his rubs were probably worth checking out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice spread. The Queso is different and sounds good...JJ


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Man that looks great. May have to try the queso but sub in some chorizo instead of the bfast sausage


Kevin, I agree with the chorizo, but I have to say the jimmy dean is really good.  We’ve been making a similar dip with JD for as long as I can remember.   The original recipe called for spicy Italian.  I’m currently out and wasn’t sure about any of the grocery store brands.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nice spread. The Queso is different and sounds good...JJ


Thanks Chef!  Man, ever since I’ve started brining my chickens per your recipe (to the letter WITH brown sugar) everyone raves.  And I also make sure to pull em from the brine and dry them the night before.  Again, I learned that from you so thanks!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2020)

You are Welcome. Been using that Brine a long time and it makes a difference...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow a great cook hey where's my invite? Nice looking everything on this one.

Warren


----------



## b-one (Jun 14, 2020)

That’s a lot of food and it all looks great! I’ll say the queso must be extra flavorful on the smoker!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 15, 2020)

Great looking smoke Saint! Those ribs and those chickens look awesome! I almost fired up the smoker yesterday for ribs but the weather turned on me. Now I got to get some done!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 15, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a great cook hey where's my invite? Nice looking everything on this one.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren, somehow I missed these comments, and thanks for the like!


b-one said:


> That’s a lot of food and it all looks great! I’ll say the queso must be extra flavorful on the smoker!


Thanks b-one...the smoked queso is really good!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 15, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking smoke Saint! Those ribs and those chickens look awesome! I almost fired up the smoker yesterday for ribs but the weather turned on me. Now I got to get some done!


Thanks Vol!  Everything was really good.  I did sausages all day yesterday, I am wiped out!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like saint it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

